# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Anyone given this a try?

## Maarty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0opKAKbyJw

----------


## Tommy

We sorted that with the Maxim gun

----------


## hotbarrels

Which bit do you want to try - being the guy on the horse of the guy holding the target while a novice guy rides the horse shooting arrows ..........?
Shins look very vulnerable!!

----------


## Maarty

> Which bit do you want to try - being the guy on the horse of the guy holding the target while a novice guy rides the horse shooting arrows ..........?
> Shins look very vulnerable!!


Yeah I'll be the guy on the horse. I can think of a few people I'd let hold the targets.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Can't imagine worksafe allowing that here.

----------


## MDub

I used to run and shoot with my bow as a kid but never had a horse to ride.

----------


## Maarty

> Can't imagine worksafe allowing that here.


It does happen. So does Cowboy Mounted Shooting.

----------


## Taff

Gengus khan managed to concour Mongolia,China,  Eastern Europe , Korea, parts of India and Afghanistan using a bow and horse, anyone fancy giving it a go.

----------

